# UEFA Champions League 28-29 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 20, 2010)

28 Sep 15:30 Spartak Moscow v MSK Zilina 1.36 4.20 8.00 +49   
28 Sep 17:45 Ajax v AC Milan 2.70 3.10 2.50 +49   
28 Sep 17:45 Auxerre v Real Madrid 5.50 3.60 1.57 +49   
28 Sep 17:45 Basel v Bayern Munich 4.50 3.40 1.72 +49   
28 Sep 17:45 Braga v Shakhtar Donetsk 2.37 3.10 2.87 +49   
28 Sep 17:45 Chelsea v Marseille 1.22 5.50 11.00 +49   
28 Sep 17:45 Partizan Belgrade v Arsenal 6.50 3.60 1.50 +49   
28 Sep 17:45 Roma v CFR Cluj 1.36 4.20 8.00 +49   
29 Sep 15:30 Rubin Kazan v Barcelona 5.50 3.60 1.57 +49   
29 Sep 17:45 Hapoel Tel-Aviv v Lyon 3.00 3.20 2.25 +49   
29 Sep 17:45 Inter Milan v Werder Bremen 1.66 3.40 5.00 +49   
29 Sep 17:45 Panathinaikos v FC Copenhagen 1.80 3.25 4.33 +49   
29 Sep 17:45 Rangers v Bursaspor 1.90 3.25 3.75 +49   
29 Sep 17:45 Schalke v Benfica 2.10 3.25 3.25 +49   
29 Sep 17:45 Tottenham v FC Twente 1.66 3.40 5.00 +49   
29 Sep 17:45 Valencia v Man Utd 2.75 3.20 2.37


----------



## DavisCup (Sep 27, 2010)

Valencia at 2.75 for me


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 27, 2010)

*Braga v Shakhtar Donetsk*
Braga lost to Arsenal 0-6 and they will want to forget about this as soon as possible. A good way to do it will be a win over Shakhtar which is the best ukrainian team. Even though Braga lost big they had good matches with eliminating Celtic and beating Sevilla 2 times. 
Braga plays strong at home, the last match at the Portugal superliga was also won. Out of 23 matches Braga has only 2 draws, the rest is all wins at home. 
Shakhtar started with a good home win over Partizan. Shakhtar is leading in the home championship with 2 points over Dynamo. As guests the ukrainians are not impressive.
Prediction: Braga win
Bookmaker: Ladbrokes
Odds: 2.40


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 29, 2010)

Damn, damn damn damdmasmndsa, I fuckin hate when I am so wrong, its not about the money I lost...


----------



## Aammansaha (Sep 29, 2010)

Man Utd 2.37 for me .............


----------



## Naeem007 (Oct 7, 2010)

BgFutbol said:
			
		

> Damn, damn damn damdmasmndsa, I fuckin hate when I am so wrong, its not about the money I lost...




cool dude , 
don't be frustrate , 
its okay , 
next time better luck .......................... :arrow:


----------



## culversmith (Jan 15, 2011)

Better luck for the next time.. It is a game..


----------



## freefootballbetting (Mar 24, 2011)

to the winners congratulations and to the losers better luck next time.
thats the game..there's always a winner.calling all the bettors to try experiments new betting tips strategy in order to win more.


----------

